# Samba problems after windows update? [solved]

## RayDude

I think Windows 10 just went TCP/IP V6 permanently and exclusively.

Nothing changed on my server, so something must have changed in Windows.

Samba stopped working on my wife and daughters Window 10 boxen and I suddenly found logs in /var/log/samba that looked like this:

log.2601_646_8801_d608_d417_3fec_c0f5_40e9:

```

[2015/12/06 03:15:52.842500,  0] lib/access.c:338(allow_access)

  Denied connection from 2601:646:8801:d608:d417:3fec:c0f5:40e9 (2601:646:8801:d608:d417:3fec:c0f5:40e9)

```

The solution was to allow TCP/IP V6 addresses in /etc/samba/smb.conf, like this:

smb.conf

```

   hosts allow = 127. 10.1.10. 2601:646:8801::1/128

```

I post this hoping it helps others suffering IPV6 issues.

----------

